# Air Lift Bags/drag Bags



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Has anyone used anything other than BMR bags?I ordered a set from JEGS and when I picked the up they are smaller and appear to fit in the spring without any mods at all NO CUTTING of seats or jounce bumper.The kit looks identical to BMRs but using smaller daimeter bags.The kit is made by Air Lift air springs part#60759.The directions are state installation for Mazda MPV van which has the same diameter and number of coils.I an going to try to install them soon also they were only 71 bucks tax included.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Just finished install and they fit almost perfect.No cutting or mods at all.The bags did not return to shape 100% but do not seem to pinch test drove with 5psi and could not tell difference from stock ride.No wheel hop and they have 2 year warranty unconditional mileage.Install only took apx. 1 hour w/o spring removal only unbolted lower shock mount.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice. Take it to the strip and try different amounts of air and let us know if it solves the wheel hop problem and what you think. I'm interested to hear your feedback.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Will do .I did up the psi to 15 they say 25 max.My father came home for summer and had not seen my Goat.He has had some nice older muscle cars back in the day so a show off kind off ride was required.I had slight hop.I just got 2 OE 17inch wheels and 245/45 Nittos for the track.National Trail Raceway is 5 miles away so I gotta get there again.But my sons baseball and daughters softball and rain have put the the GTO under her cover but possibly sunday.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Made it to track friday and I was pleased with results.It was 78 degrees and fairly humid also 10 to 15 mph headwind.I ran 25 psi in bags and 22 psi in nittos the tires slipped on rims apx 1 1/2 inches with 0 hop and no spin with a 4500rpm knee jerk launch.I rolled just past water then dumped clutch in 2nd gear and held it for apx 4 to 5 sec and then let the car lurch forward.With the engine fuuly warmed up I was runing 13.3 with 1.9 60 ft and 103mph.I feel with more practice, cooler temps outside and with cooler engine temps I may see highb 12s.


----------

